# Do you guys think Ryse and Titanfall will come on the PS4 eventually?



## Juub (Jun 11, 2013)

My gut feeling tells me yes. After all, Titanfall is published by EA and developped by Respawn, neither of which belongs to Microsoft.

The developpers did not even deny that they would go multiplat eventually.

As for Ryse, it's developped by Crytek but published by Microsoft Game Studios. I don't know who owns the intellectual property but if Crytek does, chances are it's gonna be released on a different platform once the publishing rights contract expires. If it is owned by Microsoft Game Studios then the chances of seeing it on a platform other than PC are non-existent.

99.99% chance Titanfall comes out on PS4.

50% chance Ryse comes out on the PS4.

My two cents. Agree? Disagree?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't know about Ryse, I thought it belonged to MS, if so, nah

but Titanfall certainly will eventually, here's what Respwan said:



> They thought working on PS4, Xbox One and PC would prove too difficult for a small team, so they decided to focus on one console instead of two. (er...). "Not to say we won't [go multiplatform] in the future, but for our first game we wanted to focus on making the best game we could."


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Titanfall yes, Ryse, probably not.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

That quote makes it sound like the first one is gonna be one exclusive, and the inevitable sequel will be on the 4. Like Mass Effect was IIRC.

I wouldn't doubt that at all really.

Ryse will not, it was built around Kinect and it shows.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Even the first will end up on PS4, it's only timed exclusive, after the, I believe, one year exclusivity ends, nothing stops them from porting it

Mass Effect all over again, tho different circumstances


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2013)

The only one I would really want is Titanfall anyway. 

Ryse is a "take it or leave it" affair.


----------



## sworder (Jun 11, 2013)

Titanfall might get a late multiplatform release, like some games get late releases on PC. Seems like that was the case and not actually an exclusivity contract.

If so, I expect it on PS4 after a few months altho I'll probably have bought the X360 version by then. This was the best game of E3


----------

